# Avchd files software for Mac OSX ?



## runnernorth (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, maybe it's the wrong place to ask, but I need an advice, what software should I use to merge avchd files into one video without any rendering...? I have both LR4 and CS6 extended, but as far as I know, it's only possible to render the files in CS6, can't just merge them into one file....what software are you using?
Kindly


----------

